# VB ADO missing



## MyName (Oct 25, 2001)

I'm using Visual Basic 6.0 Professional, and I'm trying to do a project involving databases etc. However, I can not find the ADO objects in the Components menu. There is the DBCombo that I can add, but for some reason there is no ADO objects in the list. Anyone know why?


----------



## MyName (Oct 25, 2001)

For those doing a search:

I had to download the .OCX files associated with the ADO. They can be located at:

http://freeware.it-mate.co.uk/?Cat=OCX_Files

(files are MSADOC.OCX, MSDATGRD.OCX, and MSDATLST.OCX)


----------



## coderitr (Oct 12, 2003)

Download and install MDAC from Microsoft's web site.

link


----------

